# Computer with web cam



## lucy123 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi All,

Totally non diabetes related.
I am feeling very low at the moment as my baby has just left to live overseas for at least 2 years. (he is 24!)

He has suggested I get a lap top with a web cam so I can skype (?) him.

The problem is I don't have loads of pennies at the moment.
Does anyone have any idea how much a lap top with web cam will cost.
I only need it for the web cam - I have a work lap top for everything else but no web cam on it and they won't let me have skype on it either.

Or maybe - does someone have a second hand one going cheap?

Has anyone else been through this?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 26, 2010)

You don't need another computer Lucy, you can get USB webcams that just plug into your existing computer - they're very cheap! 

amazon webcams


----------



## lucy123 (Jul 26, 2010)

I am not allowed to plug anything into my work lap top though - or to download skype so need a new lap top purely for this.

Its a shame i know, but daren't risk it - I need my job!

thanks for quick response though.


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 26, 2010)

How cheap exactly? Here's one from Argos, a cheap and cheerful netbook for ?199.99. You might br able to find a 'reconditioned' one, but it may not be that much cheaper. Or you could try your luck on eBay.


----------



## am64 (Jul 26, 2010)

my dad who generally lives in the states but is here at the mo .. is a big skpe user and was telling me about a mobile that can use skype ....maybe that will be cheaper option ...soz dont know which one but someone here might ?


----------



## Caroline (Jul 26, 2010)

have a look at Argos, Amazon and Play .com and do a price comaprison. May also pay to look at which guides and see what they say. I got some Netbooks from Amazon at the begining of the year you can get wireless internet on from Amazon that were less than ?100 (abut ?80 I think).That is if you don't mind a small screen. Things like lap tops are comming down in price all the time and with the recession going on it pays to shop around and see what kind of a deal you can get.


----------



## lucy123 (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks all - what is the difference between a netbook and a laptop?


----------



## Caroline (Jul 26, 2010)

Netbooks are smaller, a bit more portable than a lap top, and on mine because I got cheap ones (little feller likes to join in with his 'bit') I can do less with them.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jul 26, 2010)

Not that I am recomending it but the Datawind Ubi-Surfer Netbook can be had for about ?129 with free wirless internet for either 9 and 12 months.  I believe it is ?29 a year for 30hrs a month therafter.

Not the best of netbooks, but dirt cheap - if you have Vodaphone 3G connectivity in your area it works with that and it also has Wifi.  It has 3 usb ports so you should be able to connect a web cam.

Sorry I don't have any experience of it, maybe someone else has.  Saw it on the Ideal Shopping channel a couple of days ago.


----------



## lyndasw (Jul 26, 2010)

I have never used skype but since both mine have left home we have regular conversations on msn live messanger.  Obviously can't see them but its better than nothing while you sort out a lap top.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jul 26, 2010)

MSN Messenger supports webcam live broadcast, we use it to see our grandchildren.


----------



## thedame (Jul 27, 2010)

I think you need to look at this from another point of view - to use a web cam reliably you really need a good broadband connection - I use my Acer Aspire One Netbook for a bit of surfing and to pick up emails when we are in our caravan and have to use a mobile broadband dongle - it is cheap and cheerful but I don't think the signal would be good enough to use a webcam. 

From what you are saying, you don't have a home computer so would you have access to the Internet? Once you have sorted your connection options, then check out the Skype web site to see what web cams they support. I believe voice calls with Skype are easy enough with more or less any computer and operating system but it is the camera which could let you down.

Hope you find a solution - my "baby" at 25, has just graduated and about to start a job which will take him away for weeks or months at a time - I am dreading it and he will still be in the UK - well at least I hope he will! He wants to get his own place soon so I guess it is a way of weaning me off him


----------

